# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  ammonia caps

## big webbs

ive been hearing things about ammonia caps and i was wondering what they felt like and if you know what your doing on them...its all new to me and i kinda want to try

----------


## BgMc31

They're safe. The discomfort they cause forces you to focus more.

----------


## Doc.Sust

got to be honest, i dont love them unless it is a max attempt or a meet. even then, i think they throw you off. you almost loose the ability to think clearly and may make mistakes with technique and form because now you are in a rage state and not thinking clearly.

----------


## BgMc31

DOC!!!! Where the hell you been? I've been trying to hold this section down in your absence. And I don't think I'm doing a good job! LOL!!!!

----------


## jypoll

sniffing ammonia will cause an immediate increase in breathing rate, and as after repetitive use they will condition your body to anticipate lifting immediate after which can cause a breakdown in glycogen and you muscle will be primed for lifting. As your muscles only have enough energy for a full contraction for a fraction of a second i find it helps to increase the total output of energy and will result in a bigger lift. Also during the squat, mainly in a suit, i find i get lightheaded in the hole do to the built up pressure, and the ammonia will keep you awake and prevent fainting. But as said above only good for max attempt 1 RM.

----------


## big webbs

So after this first comp. I should get ammonia caps and test them out in the gym? When I do my max?

----------


## jypoll

sounds like a solid plan

----------


## dec11

by ammonia caps, do you guys mean smelling salts?

----------


## PK-V

same thing I think

----------


## csavage0

It stimulates cns for sure but there have not been enough strong research with consistant results to support that they are a ergogenic aid however I think from personal expericne they at least make you much more alert and help me get in the zone before a big lift. Others like it and it won't hurt you so why not. Go for it and use it

----------

